# Fort Pickins



## bellardaj (5 mo ago)

Is the road currently open to Ft. Pickens? I will be in area 8-29-22 thru 9-2-22 and would like to fish there. Should I try there or would someone recommend somewhere else. I'm 68 and quite limited with the legs, so I can't walk too far or too fast. FP looks very usable to me, especially the pier.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Unless we have a storm between now and then, it is currently open.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Are you going to be camping there (fort Pickens) or just going to use their facilities? 
There's the Bob Sikes fishing bridge (gulf breeze side and walk-on). 
There is also the 3-mile fishing bridge on Pensacola side (no tolls to get there), it too is a walk-on bridge. 
Not sure if they still charge a fee or not to fish on it, probably do tho. All about the money you know. 
There's also the Pensacola Beach (pay and walk-on) fishing pier that juts out into the Gulf as does the Navarre Beach fishing pier to the east, pay and walk-on.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought the 3 mile fishing pier was closed due to construction


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

DLo said:


> I thought the 3 mile fishing pier was closed due to construction


Yup, been closed for years.


----------



## bellardaj (5 mo ago)

LY-zer said:


> Unless we have a storm between now and then, it is currently open.


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## bellardaj (5 mo ago)

CurDog said:


> Are you going to be camping there (fort Pickens) or just going to use their facilities?
> There's the Bob Sikes fishing bridge (gulf breeze side and walk-on).
> There is also the 3-mile fishing bridge on Pensacola side (no tolls to get there), it too is a walk-on bridge.
> Not sure if they still charge a fee or not to fish on it, probably do tho. All about the money you know.
> There's also the Pensacola Beach (pay and walk-on) fishing pier that juts out into the Gulf as does the Navarre Beach fishing pier to the east, pay and walk-on.


No we won't be camping there, but just using the facilities and would like to see it. Thanks for those other options. I will make note. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The fishing pier at Fort Pickens doe produce nicely, as does fishing from the beach in the Pass or on the north side of Pickens.


----------



## bellardaj (5 mo ago)

BananaTom said:


> The fishing pier at Fort Pickens doe produce nicely, as does fishing from the beach in the Pass or on the north side of Pickens.


Sweeeeet. Thank you very much.


----------

